# Please Help: Need Pics!



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

hi!

Midis is way overdue for a grooming but I just started this job 3 mos ago and didn't feel like asking for the day off to take him in. Anyway, I do need to take a PTO day and so now he has an appt with my favorite groomer on Friday, 7/31. I need to take her a picture as she is hearing impaired and I do not want a misunderstanding about how I want him clipped. I can't remember whose picture I took the time she did exactly what I wanted which was to clip his beard and ears very short and shave his body with the clippers, but it was perfect. I no longer have the photo and can't seem to find it here (I know that I got it here on SM, though). Midis does have a topknot and a long tail but that is all I want him to have long.

Can you help me out by replying and uploading a pic of your pup's short cut?? Before this Friday? Thanks!

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Why don't you just take a picture of Midis after grooming? Your siggy pic looks like what you're describing.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 26 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810199


> Why don't you just take a picture of Midis after grooming? Your siggy pic looks like what you're describing. [/B]


Well, it's just not as closely cut as she did after that. The hearing impairment sort of interferes with me being able to explain (in detail) what I want. Normally I would just take a picture of what i want and then write some additional instructions on it. I'll look back at my own photos of Midis when he was cut shorter, but I know there are other pups' pics here that would help a lot. 

Cyndi


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)




----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks! That's cute, Jacki!

Cyndi


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

well she is a girl but here are some cuts of demi shorter


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, I was in your same position. I found this picture on the Chrisman website. It is exactly
what I wanted. Short in the body, cute face, longer ears, and longer legs. I took this picture
to my groomer, and she did a beautiful job. I am at work right now, or I would try to post
Frank and Lola. They both look so cute!! Very easy to maintain too.

I was advised to take this picture off, as it belongs to Chrisman's, (although I did find it by doing an internet sheach
for "puppy cut")

You can see it by visiting thier site.


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

Here are some of Samson after his first groom - short all over except tail and topknot. Good luck!



















and of course he had to go stick his entire face in the water bowl before I could get a nice shot of his face!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I rememer you liked Archie's cut at one point....
[attachment=55300:A_precio...etter_rs.jpg]
[attachment=55301:Archie_s...ng_at_me.jpg]


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

see Picture Posts "Jodi before and after pics " from about a week ago. Sorry I can't access my pics here.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (sofiesmama @ Jul 27 2009, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810473


> Here are some of Samson after his first groom - short all over except tail and topknot. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beautiful straight coat Samson has! I love the cut! 

Cyndi


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 27 2009, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810443


> well she is a girl but here are some cuts of demi shorter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is beautiful! I love her cut, but Midis is messy and is also finicky about his whiskers and beard being messed with, so that needs to be shorter on him. She's got a very pretty cut! Thank you for posting her pics!

Cyndi


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jul 27 2009, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810455


> OK, I was in your same position. I found this picture on the Chrisman website. It is exactly
> what I wanted. Short in the body, cute face, longer ears, and longer legs. I took this picture
> to my groomer, and she did a beautiful job. I am at work right now, or I would try to post
> Frank and Lola. They both look so cute!! Very easy to maintain too.
> ...


Sorry you had to take off the picture.  I am at the Chrisman Maltese site now. I love the short cuts! Any specific dog you had in mind? 

Thanks!

Cyndi


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 27 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810490


> I rememer you liked Archie's cut at one point....
> [attachment=55300:A_precio...etter_rs.jpg]
> [attachment=55301:Archie_s...ng_at_me.jpg][/B]


Yes, I did take pictures of your two to my groomer a couple of times and she did a great job! I am wanting his ears shorter now, too, like she did the last time she groomed him and I cannot remember whose picture I took with me.  I (for the time being, anyway) am keeping his topknot, although I screwed up and cut it like you would a person's hair (let it down, trimmed it evenly...Yikes! FYI: Keep in topknot when trimming topknot!) and it looks weird now, so I may give them up soon too!

Thanks for posting! 

Cyndi


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's a couple of Jax's cut.

[attachment=55307:jax_cut.jpg]

[attachment=55308:jax_front.jpg]


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Jul 27 2009, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810577


> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jul 27 2009, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810455





> OK, I was in your same position. I found this picture on the Chrisman website. It is exactly
> what I wanted. Short in the body, cute face, longer ears, and longer legs. I took this picture
> to my groomer, and she did a beautiful job. I am at work right now, or I would try to post
> Frank and Lola. They both look so cute!! Very easy to maintain too.
> ...


Sorry you had to take off the picture.  I am at the Chrisman Maltese site now. I love the short cuts! Any specific dog you had in mind? 

Thanks!

Cyndi
[/B][/QUOTE]


I believe it was the one on this page that Pam had posted.
CHRISMAN SITE!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jul 27 2009, 06:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810586


> QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Jul 27 2009, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810577





> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jul 27 2009, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810455





> OK, I was in your same position. I found this picture on the Chrisman website. It is exactly
> what I wanted. Short in the body, cute face, longer ears, and longer legs. I took this picture
> to my groomer, and she did a beautiful job. I am at work right now, or I would try to post
> Frank and Lola. They both look so cute!! Very easy to maintain too.
> ...


Sorry you had to take off the picture.  I am at the Chrisman Maltese site now. I love the short cuts! Any specific dog you had in mind? 

Thanks!

Cyndi
[/B][/QUOTE]


I believe it was the one on this page that Pam had posted.
CHRISMAN SITE!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yep, that's it. Very stylish! Cute face, longer ears and legs. Actually very much like Archie! He is such a handsome guy too! Thanks Mandy!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

i clip jessica today.

here her photo


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

my personal favourite short cut is the tatumn/tchelsi cut :wub: . i've tried to get this so many times, but i think paddy is just meant to look differently haha.

hrmmm i'm bad at taking pics, but here are some of paddy in short short cut: 

[attachment=55314:n5161975..._2640767.jpg]

[attachment=55313:n5161975..._2086567.jpg]


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

We keep Queso's face pretty short but here she is...


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

Here's Tobey after he got his hair cut. He isn't an adult though


----------

